# How Long?



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have been coyote hunting for over 30 years. How bout you guys...AND girls?


----------



## mgmurri (Jan 30, 2010)

I hunted quite abit from 1992-2000 then had a sabaticle until late last year and this year, but it is great to be back doing it, even though i have to basically relearn how and when to do everything!


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

Gosh, you guys make me feel young! I started when I was ten, with my father, and have been doing it ever since. I have exactly one decade under my belt now, there are few things as fun as going out on a weekend afternoon and calling in coyotes.


----------



## herohunts (Jan 31, 2010)

just started this year ,killed 2 while deer hunting .also killed3 bobcats last couple of years. good hunting to all!!! herohunts


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been calling and hunting fur bearers for over 30 years now, and have never lost the thrill of seeing one come in to a call, or walking up on a set !!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

GritGuy,
Nice to run across another "youth challenged" hunter. Helps keep you young or makes you not feel so old, huh?


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll give up big game hunting before I do dog or cat hunting LOL


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

i started at 12 (sixth grade) when i ordered my first coyote call 1974


----------



## sonofdsouth72 (Feb 8, 2010)

i started 10 yrs ago while turkey hunting and i came across my first yote . i did miss that one but i was hooked and im still learning they are tough critters to hunt .


----------

